# Galaxy Quasar 25" Riser?



## Bavarian Hart (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm wanting to get an ILF setup for bare bow, and I'm cheap. I've seen good things about the Galaxy Crescent riser but the Quasar caught my eye. Does anybody here have any info on it? Is it a rebranded riser? I trust Lancaster but can't find a thing about it on the internet. Thanks.


----------



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

Someone I shoot with actually uses it, it’s not bad. He like it a lot, especially the price! I haven’t had the opportunity to shoot it, but Galaxy Is a pretty reputable company and I doubt you’re going to hate it. The riser will definitely let you get into the game and grow. If you stick with it in a couple of years you’ll get something higher end. Good luck!


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Agree.... I've shot one and really liked it. I also really like the Crescent. I use the Crescent for mid level school bows. It gives the students a feel of a real ILF setup. Their limbs are pretty good as well.


----------



## Bavarian Hart (Jul 23, 2017)

Perfect, just what I was hoping to see. Thanks for your time!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

Dear Bavarian Hart;
I will gladly offer you or your favorite Archery Pro Shop a complete satisfaction guarantee on any of the Galaxy ILF Target recurve risers and limbs. We've had tremendous success and very near zero returns or warranty issues with the Galaxy line of products. We have had several archers shooting personal bests with them including a new(3 months) recurve archer shooting in the 280's/560's with his Quasar and bronze star limbs at a tournament last week. We designed the limb profile and tips, and specified tolerances, materials and lay-up construction for the Galaxy limbs. The risers were designed for maximum performance and accuracy while providing incredible durability and value for the archer. Pro Shops across the country have found the Galaxy recurve bows to be the their most popular ILF recurves.
Thanks for your interest!


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Lancaster did an awesome job with the Galaxy line. We have several archers shooting Galaxy equipment and are very happy with their quality!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Older thread, but my daughter wants to buy one of these risers in purple to go with her new Galaxy Bronze Star limbs for barebow. Is there a max weight these can take?


----------



## Charles Robert (Jan 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dear Bavarian Hart;
> I will gladly offer you or your favorite Archery Pro Shop a complete satisfaction guarantee on any of the Galaxy ILF Target recurve risers and limbs. We've had tremendous success and very near zero returns or warranty issues with the Galaxy line of products. We have had several archers shooting personal bests with them including a new(3 months) recurve archer shooting in the 280's/560's with his Quasar and bronze star limbs at a tournament last week. We designed the limb profile and tips, and specified tolerances, materials and lay-up construction for the Galaxy limbs. The risers were designed for maximum performance and accuracy while providing incredible durability and value for the archer. Pro Shops across the country have found the Galaxy recurve bows to be the their most popular ILF recurves.
> Thanks for your interest!


I was just talking to a student yesterday about getting set up with an ILF package. The Galaxy riser came up, and as I recall it is a recommended item on your online catalog. Thanks for the additional endorsement.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I contacted Dakota at Lancaster this morning. He said the Quasar riser is rated up to 40#. Thought I would share.


----------



## Bxbowman130 (Sep 29, 2020)

Bavarian Hart said:


> I'm wanting to get an ILF setup for bare bow, and I'm cheap. I've seen good things about the Galaxy Crescent riser but the Quasar caught my eye. Does anybody here have any info on it? Is it a rebranded riser? I trust Lancaster but can't find a thing about it on the internet. Thanks.


I just recently purchased the quasar and shot it with 28 lb limbs and thought it was pretty good but but I bought the 28 lb limbs as an experiment. I'm accustomed to shooting at 30 lb. my first ilf bow is the crescent, and that bow I've been shooting for the last 3 months and it's awesome, but it doesn't have lateral limb adjustment and that's why I purchased the quasar.so I'll get back with a better review once I spend a little bit more time with the quasar.


----------

